# Cracked glass canopy--need to raise light hood?



## jdubslopro (Jan 17, 2007)

Ok so I bought the tank about a month ago (46 Gallon All Glass Bowfront) and it came with a glass lid (no hinge). I grabbed the feeder lid by the handle to put it back on the tank after filling it (first time) and it slipped out of the handle and shattered. So I ordered a new one and it finally came in yesterday. 
After being on the tank just over 24 hours, the rear glass piece (the one that sits under the lights) has fractured. Could be from hot lights+80 degree water? I still have the old one, but I'm worried that if I go to put that on, the same thing will happen again. So, should I just do that, or should build some risers to get it to sit about 3" off the glass? Bulbs are 50/50 power compacts (2 each) and I just setup an 18 LED moonlight kit--more on that next post.


----------



## jdubslopro (Jan 17, 2007)

I didn't even think about this...but it's probably because I put the glass on cold (New England cold) and fired the lights up. Hopefully I should be alright with the other glass piece...otherwise it's another canopy for me...


----------



## jdubslopro (Jan 17, 2007)

nope it wasn't that...I put the other glass piece that I had on the aquarium, and I just noticed that this morning, it is cracked. Is there any way to get ahold of All-Glass as far as some sort of customer support? All the accessories are genuine, and as far as I know, should all work together.....


----------



## Neonesf (Aug 5, 2007)

Sounds like heat stress to me. I had this happen to me and the best solution I could come up with was to replace the glass with a piece of plexiglass (Plastic) and to install wood strips on the ends of the light to raise it about an inch to allow airflow to keep the glass cooler. If you still have the broken glass take it with you to the hardware store, so you can match the thickness and use it as a template to get the shape right when you are cutting the Plexiglass. (The store might cut it for you for a small fee. Hope this helps.


----------

